# Small slow reproducing snails



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got ramhorns and yah they've breed like rabbits here. I've got about 20+ here right now and more eggs to come. 

I'm thinking of keeping them for feeders and such but wondering what small algae eating snails are out there that are about the max size of a ramhorn snail with the same or similar water/temp conditions they live in. 

Fancy colors are welcome. I'd like a small list of them because I have a planted tank and I think if a adult apple snail or large nerite snail went on the plants it may bend or snap the plant? 

Thanks in advance.

Oh yes, please state the growth rate of the snails suggested as well. Like how fast they grow to max size, how fast they breed, etc.


----------

